# Broken carboy



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Nov 14, 2020)

So my husband knocked some bottles off a table and broke one of my empty carboys that was sitting below them. Can anyone give me some tips on how to hide a body?


----------



## Neb Farmer (Nov 14, 2020)

A wine barrel might work.

But if you're going to go to all that trouble, you might as well add some sugar,yeast and nutrients and see how it all turns out.


----------



## cmason1957 (Nov 14, 2020)

you can always put in a raised bed garden.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 15, 2020)

do you own hogs? if he's a big guy feed him to the hogs and sell the hogs before they poop, 
I bet he did it just to spite you, cough, 
Dawg


----------



## Sage (Nov 15, 2020)

What would you have done if it was full..


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Nov 15, 2020)

Sage said:


> What would you have done if it was full..


Pretty sure I would have cried


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 15, 2020)

Sage said:


> What would you have done if it was full..



I think she would've been arrested.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 16, 2020)

I personally would make him buy me 2 NEW CARBOYS - I for the broken one and the other for PAIN and SUFFERING -


----------



## winemaker81 (Nov 16, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> I think she would've been arrested.


Getting a conviction without a body is fairly tough ....


----------



## JohnT (Nov 16, 2020)

being from New Jersey, my advice is to make sure you have a car with lots of trunk space. You need space not only for the body, but also for picks, shovels, and a big bag of lime. tee hee.


----------



## winemaker81 (Nov 16, 2020)

Don't forget to line the trunk with plastic.

For those wondering if we are joking ... be happy that you'll never know ....


----------



## JohnT (Nov 16, 2020)

I have to post this.....





__





make america italian again video - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## winemaker81 (Nov 16, 2020)

Dude. That was wrong on soooo many levels. But I don't know what happened ....


----------



## Neb Farmer (Nov 16, 2020)

I don't know what happened!


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 16, 2020)

if you pour milk on your carboy and a banana, they will get your husband for being a cereal killer,,,
Dawg


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Nov 17, 2020)

You guys are awesome and hilarious! Thanks for all the laughs!


----------



## winemaker81 (Nov 17, 2020)

@Val-the-Brew-Gal, make sure your husband reads this thread, so he'll be prepared to enter the Witness Protection Program the next time he breaks a carboy ....


All jokes aside, I tipped over an empty 3 gallon carboy last spring, it shattered. My basement floor is concrete with vinyl tile on it. Does anyone know the different between plain concrete and concrete with vinyl tile?

There isn't any ...

Since then I put down the heavy foam pads marketed to put under fitness equipment. Carboys and demijohns do NOT go on the bare floor.


----------



## cmason1957 (Nov 17, 2020)

I have that same padding down in my wine making area, the stuff that goes under fitness equipment. An empty glass carboy slipped out of my hand from the height of my workbenches and bounced twice, didn't break. I was so glad I had put those down.


----------



## CoteRotie (Nov 17, 2020)

JohnT said:


> I have to post this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mannaggia!


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Jan 24, 2021)

To second @vacuumpumpman, I hope your husband's next words were "The new carboys will be here tomorrow. "


----------

